# Diurnal tree frogs?



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there are any diurnal treefrogs that are truly active in the daytime?
Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In a word, no. Some of the dart frogs climb about during the day, but no true treefrogs.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. Do you know why this is?


----------



## Geckoman OZ (Feb 7, 2010)

Its the way they have evolved.....


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

lol i guess so


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Reed frogs and some darts are pritty active during the day mate if that helps.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I.live.in.Australia.haha said:


> Its the way they have evolved.....


Permeable skin doesn't do well in sunlight, there's also less predators around at night. Why are dart frogs diurnal? Nobody wants to eat a posionous frog.


----------

